# ça te tiraille dans tous les sens



## plesea8

Aiuto aiuto aiuto, questa volta non so proprio cosa si possa dire per tradurre questa frase... vi trascrivo il passaggio.

"Il te parle et tu ne sais pas exactement si c'est de baiser ta femme  ou de baiser ton assistante dont tu as le plus envie mais *ça te tiraille dans tous les sens*"

Allora:

"Ti sta parlando e non sai se hai più voglia di scopare tua moglie o la tua assistente, ma _________________________________"


Qualche suggerimento per riempire questo SPAVENTOSO bianco? Quello che ho trovato sul BOCH e sul TLFi non mi ha illuminato, ma senza dubbio perché non l'ho interpretato nel modo giusto...

Merci bien à tous.

P.


----------



## Anja.Ann

Ciao di nuovo Plesea  

Forse "... questa indecisione ti disorienta/scombussola completamente" o "... non riesci a raccapezzarti in una simile situazione"


----------



## matoupaschat

Significa che non riesci a deciderti... non so esattamente come dire in questo caso.


----------



## plesea8

Mi sapete dire se il registro di questa frase è standard, o familiare, o popolare...?

Mi pare di capire che non sia popolare, però potrebbe appartenere al linguaggio familiare.


----------



## Anja.Ann

Plesea  ... qui deve rispondere Matou! A proposito: Ciao Matou!  ... personalmente non saprei proprio!


----------



## plesea8

Sono un assillo, scusate, ma se si tratta di un registro standard allora "non riesco a decidermi" potrebbe andare come soluzione, se il registro è familiare dovrei trovare qualcos'altro... non so, mi sembra che questa frase "ça tiraille dans tous les sens" dica molto di più, come un prurito (sessuale) che non sai bene identificare, come se ti "prudesse" ovunque... ma forse la interpreto così da italianofona  
... e comunque non mi vengono in mente traduzioni diverse, o migliori, forse perché ancora qualcosa mi sfugge del suo pieno significato.


----------



## matoupaschat

Piuttosto standard, ma non vedo qui "non riesco a decidermi". Guarda il risultato di una ricerca google. Forse servirebbero le frasi precedente e successiva.


> A proposito: Ciao Matou!


Ciao Anja


----------



## Anja.Ann

Plesea  

"Tarailler" significa anche "tirare di qui e di là" o "trascinare" o "dare strattoni" ... l'idea è quella di una persona che è indecisa sul da farsi perché si sente contemporaneamente attratta verso due poli opposti: per questo avevo suggerito "questa indecisione ti scombussola" ... forse puoi enfatizzare un pochino il concetto "... sei tormentato dall'indecisione"

EDIT
Matou, a me non appare nulla cliccando sul link  
Che dici, potrebbe funzionare il "tormento dell'indecisione"?


----------



## matoupaschat

Ci sono troppe grane con il nuovo forum, specie se vuoi aggiungere delle faccine. Adesso il link del post #7 dovrebbe funzionare.
"... sei tormentato dall'indecisione": l'idea è questa. Il suffisso "-ailler" corrisponde al vostro "-acchiare" .
Spero che tutto funzioni: ho dovuto ribattere tutto tre volte!!!
Edit: No sei volte. BASTA.


----------



## Anja.Ann

Sì, Matou! Funziona ora! 

Il punto è proprio questo: "je suis tiraillé _entre_ (ma femme) _et_ (mon assistante)" avrebbe una traduzione più immediata "mi sento diviso/combattuto tra ... (due alternative)." 

Ma ... "ça te tiraille _dans tous les sens_" ... forse "sei tremendamente tormentato/punzecchiato dall'indecisione"?


----------



## matoupaschat

No, tremendamente non direi. Mi piace molto di più "punzecchiato dall'indecisione". Comunque, credo che la frase andrebbe ricostruita, ma per farlo ci vorrebbe veramente quella precedente. Tornerò più tardi perché il sistema si pianta sempre di più. Ciao.


----------



## Anja.Ann

Sì, Matou  

"Tremendamente" era per accompagnare l_'indecisione_ senza usare "completamente = in tutti i sensi" ... ma, certo, un po' eccessivo! 
A dopo, ciao!


----------



## matoupaschat

plesea8 said:


> "Il te parle et tu ne sais pas exactement si c'est de baiser ta femme  ou de baiser ton assistante dont tu as le plus envie mais *ça te tiraille dans tous les sens*"
> "Ti sta parlando e non sai se hai più voglia di scopare tua moglie o la tua assistente, ma _________________________________"


 


plesea8 said:


> non so, mi sembra che questa frase "ça tiraille dans tous les sens" dica molto di più, come *un prurito *(sessuale) che non sai bene identificare, come se *ti "prudesse"* ovunque... ma forse la interpreto così da italofona
> ... e comunque non mi vengono in mente traduzioni diverse, o migliori, forse perché ancora qualcosa mi sfugge del suo pieno significato.



Era a me invece che sfuggiva e infatti, significa esattamente quel che dici tu, Plesea, _prudere_. Mi rendo conto solo adesso che avevi rimesso la frase in un ordine molto più logico dell'originale e aggiunto una virgola proprio laddove mancava. Chiedo scusa, anche ad Anja, di avervi fatto perdere tanto tempo .


----------



## Anja.Ann

Matou!  

Non è mai una perdita di tempo una "discussione" con te!!! 
Allora: brava Plesea!  

Ma Matou, ne approfitto  , posso? Perché "dans tous les sens" "in tutti i sensi?" e non "par tout"?


----------



## Necsus

Ma allora perché c'è l'avversativo 'mais'?


----------



## Paquita

Necsus said:


> Ma allora perché c'è l'avversativo 'mais'?



*Non sai se*...1) ....tua moglie  2)...o tua asistenta *ma è certo* che...//che sia la prima o la seconda soluzione non importa *ma* ciò che non cambia è che...)

Lo interpreto anche come un prurito sexuale...


----------



## matoupaschat

Grazie Paquit&,

Non riuscivo a decidere se il nocciolo del problema fosse il prurito sessuale o la scelta tra moglie e assistente.


----------



## Paquita

Per me se fosse la scelta tra la moglie e l'assistente, serebbe stato scritto: *et* ça te tiraille... però posso sbagliarmi

(merci de corriger mes erreurs... je débute !)


----------



## matoupaschat

Paquit& said:


> Per me se fosse la scelta tra la moglie e l'assistente, sarebbe scritto: *et* ça te tiraille... però posso sbagliarmi
> 
> (merci de corriger mes erreurs... je débute !)


Possibile, ma con il discorso diretto e lo stile di letteratura, ci si può aspettare tutto. Voglio dire che è difficilissimo farsi un'idea precisa su una sola frase...


----------



## Anja.Ann

Bonjour à tous  

Forse Plesea può postare almeno la frase precedente?


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Salut plesea8,

Il te faut trouver une expression qui traduirait aussi les deux sens (_tous les sens_... du terme) de « ça _te _tiraille » : l'indécision au sens figuré et le tiraillement au sens propre à cause de la tension sexuelle.
Peut-être qu'une proposition déjà donnée convient, je débute encore plus que Paquit& alors je ne peux le dire...


----------



## Necsus

> "Il te parle et tu ne sais pas exactement si c'est de baiser ta femme ou de baiser ton assistante dont tu as le plus envie mais *ça te tiraille dans tous les sens*"


 Non ho afferrato appieno il discorso sul prurito sessuale, ma unendolo alla spiegazione di Paquit& sul _mais _mi verrebbe da pensare che il significato sia: 
"mentre lui ti parla non sai bene se hai più voglia di scopare tua moglie o la tua assistente, ma sai per certo che hai una gran voglia di scopare!"
Ho capito bene?


----------



## matoupaschat

Benissimo, Necsus! Perfino molto meglio di me .


----------



## Anja.Ann

Mais! Bravo, Necsus!  et ... en considération de votre début ... bienvenues Paquit& et Karine!


----------



## plesea8

Anja.Ann said:


> Bonjour à tous
> 
> Forse Plesea può postare almeno la frase precedente?



Scusate, torno solo ora, non solo sul forum.
Ho letto tutti i vostri interventi, e purtroppo si tratta della frase d'apertura di un capitolo, quindi non ho molto materiale da aggiungere. Posso solo dire che nelle pagine precedenti, il protagonista ha fatto l'amore con entrambe le donne, sia sua moglie che la sua assistente, ed è indeciso tra chi delle due desideri di più. Il capitolo si apre proprio così:

"Ton frère te parle et tu ne sais pas exactement si c'est de baiser ta femme  ou de baiser ton assistante dont tu as le plus envie mais *ça te tiraille dans tous les sens*"

E interpretando quella voglia come una voglia sessuale, mi era venuto in mente che tirailler poteva essere riconducibile al verbo prudere, riconducibile appunto ai pruriti sessuali...

E in un certo senso è come suggerisce Necsus:

"mentre lui ti parla non sai bene se hai più voglia di scopare tua moglie o la tua assistente, ma sai per certo che hai una gran voglia di scopare!"

Mi verrebbe in mente che forse si potrebbe mantenere il verbo "tirailler" con traduzione "prudere" modificando l'inizio della frase col verbo "solleticare"...

"E non sai bene se ti solletica più l'idea di scopare tua moglie o la tua assistente, ma di certo ti prude da morire"

Che ne pensate?


----------



## Necsus

Se vuoi il mio parere, mi sembra piuttosto forzata, costruita apposta per usare i due termini. Tra l'altro il significato figurato di _solleticare _è stuzzicare, attirare, allettare, e mi suggerisce più l'idea di una cosa che ancora non è stata 'consumata'.


----------

